# New Book: Bruce Lee - The Evolution of a Martial Artist



## Thunder Foot (Sep 25, 2014)

A new book has been published on Bruce Lee by JKD practitioner Tommy Gong who is an instructor under the late Ted Wong. People whom have read it says that its great for anyone practicing the Martial Art. Has anyone had the opportunity to give it a read?



			
				Black Belt Mag said:
			
		

> In his new book​_Bruce Lee: The Evolution of a Martial Artist_,
> author Tommy Gong chronicles the path of the _Enter the Dragon _star and _jeet kune do _founders progression in martial arts techniques and training methods, painting a portrait of a man seeking  and eventually finding  a philosophy of self-actualization.
> 
> His efforts were aided by unprecedented access to the archives at Bruce Lee Enterprises, from which he pulled rare and unique photos, letters and personal writings. He also had access to Lees childhood classmates, former students and family friends.


----------



## Gung Fu Man (Nov 15, 2014)

This is an awesome book ! I got it as soon as it came out and read it from cover to cover. I buy a lot of JKD books just because they are JKD books and neverreally read them, because they usually cover the same material. This book, however is a must read for anyone with an interest in Bruce Lee and his art. I have met Tommy Gong at a couple of JKD events and he knows what he is talking about. Thh thing I like most about this book is how the progression of Bruce Lee's art is explained. I especially liked the chapter on Core Techniques. This book is a must have.


----------



## blindsage (Nov 17, 2014)

It looks interesting.  I wonder if he spent any time talking to Jesse Glover, Ed Hart, LeRoy Garcia or any of the other less famous core Seattle students.


----------



## JKD55 (Nov 17, 2014)

I have it, great book, found it by accident a few months ago on a site where I purchase my Dit Da Jow. Like mentioned above this book is a must have a great read and like with other great books you get something out of it each time you read it.


----------



## Gung Fu Man (Nov 17, 2014)

blindsage said:


> It looks interesting.  I wonder if he spent any time talking to Jesse Glover, Ed Hart, LeRoy Garcia or any of the other less famous core Seattle students.



They are all mentioned in the book, especially Jesse Glover, however, I think he got most of the Seattle info from Taky Kimura. Taky is in the photos demonstrating the Seattle techniques. I'm not sure about Leroy Garcia, Ed Hart passed away about 14 or 15 years ago. Jesse Glover passed 2 years ago. Jesse was at the one JFJKD Nucleus meeting I went to in Seattle. Tommy Gong was there, so, who knows?


----------



## blindsage (Nov 20, 2014)

Gung Fu Man said:


> They are all mentioned in the book, especially Jesse Glover, however, I think he got most of the Seattle info from Taky Kimura. Taky is in the photos demonstrating the Seattle techniques. I'm not sure about Leroy Garcia, Ed Hart passed away about 14 or 15 years ago. Jesse Glover passed 2 years ago. Jesse was at the one JFJKD Nucleus meeting I went to in Seattle. Tommy Gong was there, so, who knows?


I just always find it disappointing that sources from his time in Seattle are usually so few.  Taky is a great source, but not the one and only, and maybe not the best on every aspect.


----------

